# Sams Club deal



## jcam222 (Jan 28, 2020)

Saw this online and thought I’d share it if anyone is interested. I always use these deals for our membership. Usually route between me and my wife Year to year. Sign up for $45 and get $45 in instant savings. https://slickdeals.net/?pno=535025&lno=1&sdtid=13827302&trd=Sam+s+Club+via+www+specialclubof&afsrc=1


----------



## tropics (Jan 29, 2020)

I had a business membership for years,when I moved up here I gave it up.Closest store to me is one an a half hours away.They use to have some good prices.
Richie


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 29, 2020)

I was always a Costco guy until we moved to AZ the end of last June. We have a Sam's three minutes from the house right next to a giant Walmart. The meat department alone is worth the $45 a year to me, tho they don't carry pork belly. Just found out my local Costco does carry pork belly, we'll re-up at both when the time comes. RAY


----------



## tropics (Jan 29, 2020)

Costco go is an hour away also.
Richie
I could walk to BJ's if I wanted


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 30, 2020)

Tropics I didn't know you were my neighbor... nearest Sam's is just over an hour away and closest Costco is one and a half hours away.  Then again 45 miles from four different walmarts.  On a busy day might have 3 cars drive past

Ryan


----------



## tropics (Jan 30, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Tropics I didn't know you were my neighbor... nearest Sam's is just over an hour away and closest Costco is one and a half hours away.  Then again 45 miles from four different walmarts.  On a busy day might have 3 cars drive past
> 
> Ryan


Ryan Wallmart is about 3 miles from me,were are you located?
Richie


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 30, 2020)

Nw Iowa,  nearest town of about 1000 is 10 miles away. Next biggest is 20 miles away, 2 grocery stores...hy vee and a fareway, midwest chains 

Ryan


----------



## tropics (Jan 30, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Nw Iowa,  nearest town of about 1000 is 10 miles away. Next biggest is 20 miles away, 2 grocery stores...hy vee and a fareway, midwest chains
> 
> Ryan


LMAO I feel like I am in your neighborhood,every time I want something I have to check 3 different stores.
Richie


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 30, 2020)

Truth be told it's prolly a good thing there are only 2 grocery stores there or I would do the same thing. And I have went to both in same day depending on sales. But almost always buy meat at fareway...usda choice, compared to usda reserve at hy vee. My wife doesn't always like when I go to fareway, I have the option to not buy too much meat, but apparently not the ability to!

Ryan


----------



## e11even (Mar 6, 2020)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## fivetricks (Mar 7, 2020)

Welp, they got me!

Thanks for the link :-)


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 7, 2020)

fivetricks said:


> Welp, they got me!
> 
> Thanks for the link :-)


Lol the deal is unbeatable. Basically free.


----------



## fivetricks (Mar 7, 2020)

Yup. Just gotta find something there that I want now! :-)


----------

